# Come and take a world Tour with me



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

As I once lived  for a short time in Verona...I thought we might start our tour in  Verona , Venice and Vicenza... in the North of Italy  








...as we move along perhaps you would enjoy keeping me company..in beautiful Switzerland...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

Perhaps you would prefer to accompany me to France and the lovely castles and palaces.. 









Perhaps some beautiful German sights would be more to your taste..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

I would love for you to come and visit the country where I was born and raised.. the beautiful country of Scotland..








oooh wait tho',  Europe not really for you?...fancy a  visit to a park?...well come with me to the Vast and gloriously stunning Yellowstone park, Wyoming


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

Now let's visit a little part of South Africa, at kruger national park,  Pretoria, and Johannesburg and hear some fascinating history..








and now to Cape town , Table Mountain. Durban  and beautiful surrounds with some Whale watching ..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

I would love to return to the USA...and visit wild and breathtaking Montana 'Big Sky Country '








..and with a very short visit to see the glorious scenery of Maryland...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

Allow me to bring you back to visit with me and my Celtic  ancestors country , the green and lush country of  Ireland....











if you're not too wet from  all the rain in Ireland, you may want to come and visit one of the most Volcanic regions in the world... Iceland..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

How about a trip to New York State, Rochester ..and Niagara falls.. 









So much to see in New York State we pay a second visit to look at.. Hyde park mansion  on the Hudson river...west point military academy.. and then onto the city that never sleep New York City!!


----------



## Red (Jun 28, 2015)

HollyDolly, what a great thread this is.  I will come back later and play these videos.  Especially the Scotland one as my mom was from Glasgow.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

Well Red I hope you enjoy them...I don't have a Glasgow specific one on the thread currently.....although I have lived in England and Europe for many, many years..I was born and raised in Glasgow...so for me it will always be home..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

Come visit Amsterdam with my friend Rick...but this time from the ground...and listen to a little bit of history and geographical knowledge  from the much travelled Rick steves 








Fancy a trip by rail, tram and boat with me..between Adelaide and Perth Australia, come and look around the towns and cities ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice thread Holly, thanks!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 28, 2015)

Wonderful thread Holly, I will also peruse this later when I have more time.  Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you both...I hope you enjoy dipping in and  out. and armchair travelling ..most of the videos last around 25 minutes..


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you, Holly, I've spent a thoroughly enjoyable Sunday morning watching these excellent videos.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks Jackie , hope you enjoyed your trip.. ..


----------



## Glinda (Jun 28, 2015)

Holly, this is simply one of the most brilliant and beautiful threads I've seen on SF!  It brings back many memories of places I've been but also inspires dreams of places yet to be visited.  I'm going to savor it for days to come. 
 :thankyou:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Jackie , hope you enjoyed your trip.. ..



Pretty cool trip!  :eagerness:


----------

